# Carciofi Ripieni (Stuffed Artichokes)



## Rocky (May 2, 2011)

This is a great Summer meal, light and savory, that you can enjoy with the white wine of your choice.We like it with a _Sauvignon Blanc.
_












For 6 servings:


6 Artichokes
2 C Seasoned bread crumbs
2Eggs, beaten
3/4 C raisins
1/2 C pine nuts
1 C Parmagiano Reggiano cheese (grated)
2 Cloves garlic, minced(vitamin G)
8 T Olive oil
1 T lemon juice
Salt &amp; Pepper


Have abowl of water with 1 T of lemon juice handy. Working with one at a time, remove the small leaves near the base and the first layer of outer leaves and discard.Lay the artichokes on their sides and cut about 1/2" off the tops and cut the stems off where they join the body of the artichoke. _Reserve the stems._ With a kitchen scissors, cut about 1/2" off the tops off the outer leaves. Plunge the artichokes into the aciduated water covering all cut surfacesto prevent discoloration and place upside down to drain.


Peel the tough outer layer from the reserved stems, finely chop the remaining coreand add to large mixing bowl.Add bread crumbs, beaten eggs, raisins, pine nuts, cheese,minced garlic cloves and salt &amp; pepper to tasteand 2 T of olive oil and mix well. Open the artichokes by spreading with your thumbs on the top and remove as much of the center (light colored leaves with purple tips) as you can with your fingers or a grapefruit spoon. _Be careful of the spiny tip on the leaves._


Working over the mixing bowl, generously stuff the mixture into the center and among the larger outer leaves of the artichokes. Place the stuffed artichokes into a Dutch oven pan with a rack in the bottom to prevent them from coming into contact with the water during steaming. Drizzle 1 T of olive oil over the top of each artichoke, add water to the bottom of the pan, cover and steam for about 1 hour. _Check the water from time to time as it will cook away. _

When cooking isdone (an outer leaf will pull away easily from the body of the artichoke) allow to cool. I like them best at room temperature. 


_Buon appetito!_


----------



## ibglowin (May 2, 2011)

Sounds delish!


----------

